

What do you call this? Side by side purchase options? - gatorphan

Anyone have any idea if there is a term for this kind of side by side purchase option comparison?<p>http://imgur.com/gmlWO<p>Is there an easy way to implement this other than to hand code it (or create an image)?
======
cpt1138
<http://imgur.com/gmlWO>

~~~
gatorphan
Thanks cpt1138. I didn't know how to add the link.

Any ideas on if this presentation has a name or term of art?

